# Hello from Australia



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

After recently finding skiing a little too relaxing and bored at times so I moved to snowboarding, its always being a self thing that I wish I can be able to do both well. Being snowboarding for exactly 8 days, after sorting out your desired stance I was able to pick it up quite quickly and can comfortably do all the runs, started to do some small jumps just to get the feel of it..

I'm 180cm (5'10ft) and 74kg (163lb)

My current setup is, 
15' Burton Ruler US9.5
15' Burton Malavita Reflex
16' Burton Custom Twin Camber 158cm

My first board was a Burton Namedropper Flat 155cm, it was a good beginner board though after a while I quickly realized the board is too soft and its focused for park instead of all mountain. Then I got the Burton Custom Twin in traditional camber and also longer in 158cm which was a big step up in terms of the stiffness, to my surprise the board was so smooth in all mountain conditions. I like the way it can hold its edge very well to precisely make turns and respond quickly to bumps and deep powder, though it was a bit hard on my leg after a day of riding but I just love the way the board feels.

This is a very good snowboard forum and I find lots of useful information on here, being reading lots of advice on both snowboarding and equipment tuning.

Thank you for reading! :happy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, another convert...less is more.


----------

